# Thinking of investing in a Fracino Retro FCL1 - VSTs?



## mdeyn

*Hi* there! This is my first post on the forum and I'm excited to be here, mainly because a big coffee fanatic, have worked as a barista for a number of years and this seems like a great place to be!

I would love to know anyone's thoughts on the Fracino Retro FCL1 - specifically if it takes VST baskets as I'm hoping to set up a bike cafe with one on later this year.

It seems like 100 cups an hour is pretty good going for a single group and I like the look and feel of the lever machines however it'd be great to hear some negatives on it if there are any so I justify the expense too.

Here's a link to one: https://www.cs-catering-equipment.co.uk/fracino-retro-fcl1-dual-fuel-lpg-gas-coffee-machine

-coffee tagline to be thought of soon

Best

Mdeyn


----------



## 4085

The claim of 100 drinks an hour is rubbish. They have cut and pasted from somewhere else! Think more of 25 and you will be right. You cannot dictate the speed a lever takes to empty the water through the puck. On a pump machine, you flick the switch and the shoot dies, not so a lever. The group still has to drain


----------



## johnealey

£700 difference for gas, ouch!

100 cups per hour, no, probsbly nearer 50 max 60 if you can prep the next shot during each pour and didn't have to texture milk / serve customers etc.

Same site has the two group for £300 ish more which would give you that throughput( caveat of having to serve at same time though) @coffeebean is a site advertiser / supporter here and deals in fracino so may be able to advise you better / sort you out

john


----------



## El carajillo

Think , as a barista can you--grind , tamp, brew , serve 1.4 coffee's per minute. That is 100 er hour


----------



## coffeebean

As a forum price, I'll do you a 1 group retro dual fuel for £1900 delivered. That is just for the machine. I assume you are setting up a mobile set up and will need water treatment unit, tanks power and gas. If you pm me with exactly what your set up is going to be, I can quote you for everything including installation Andy


----------



## mdeyn

Thanks Andy pm'd!


----------



## mdeyn

Hey all, hope everyone's had a good start to the new year. Just a question about the gas operation on the Fracino. Is it possible to operate purely on gas as a fellow coffee trader in Brisbane is supposed to be having results with this. At the minute I'm plugged into mains as the 110ah leisure battery I'm using doesn't seem to supply enough power when using electric and gas together. Is pure gas a possiblity? Would be insightful to hear your thoughts on the matter! Best regards Matthew


----------



## VintageFlair

Been ages since I've logged in here but I've been running a 2 group Retro for a little over 3 years now and can't fault it.

I've run it on both gas and electric at everything from farmers markets to 3 day festivals and have averaged about 80 coffee's an hour on a few occasions!

The biggest problem running gas is it gets really hot on top, don't take the lid off your grinder and forget about it, it will quickly become one with the machine

If I'm out at a spot with no power I run gas on the Retro and deep cycle batteries for power, there is a small amount of power needed for the Retros 'water in' and to start it up. Other than that batteries run the grinder, pump and lighting. Avoid doing tea and americanos and the machine will run all day flat out, a burco for water is defiantly a requirement for smooth operating.

Other than that the only mods I've done are custom carved handles and just finished adding 'joystick' style steam controls from a Classico. Gonna power it up before the end of the week and try them out, I'll stick up a review when I've tested it all. Anyway, if you guys need any more info ask away!


----------



## ehhehe

Hi,

Does anybody have some numbers about the gas consumption of either an FCL1 or FCL2?
If so, do you also happen to have numbers, for the water pump and grinder consumption? I am thinking of something like: if I make 200 espressos a day, gas consumption is X, and I can get through the day with an Y Ah battery.

Thanks!


----------



## NewboyUK

Work on around 1kg a day. 
What your asking would be hard to work out but theres lots of people who just run one battery. 
Id always go for 2 myself and rotate.


----------

